# Italian recipe needed!



## Livinit2thefullest (Nov 11, 2010)

Tomorrow is my birthday, and I want to make my family and myself an AMAZING Italian dinner. Who can help me out with a menu, and recipes? I really appreciate the help!


----------



## merstar (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

Here's a great appetizer - I've made it many times:
SPINACH STUFFED MUSHROOMS
Olive Oyl's Treat For Popeye Spinach Stuffed Mushrooms) Recipe - Food.com - 11644

Here's another one of my favorites:
ROASTED TOMATOES WITH GARLIC AND GORGONZOLA
Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic, Gorgonzola and Herbs Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network


----------



## Livinit2thefullest (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, I am going to try the Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic, Gorgonzola and Herbs.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2010)

Livinit2thefullest said:


> Thank you, I am going to try the Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic, Gorgonzola and Herbs.


whT DO YOU PLan to do with them? Me id throw them into skinny pasta with some butter and fresh herbs the tomatoe,greli and some parmesan. for an appy id go with belgin endive leaves gorgonzola the fort creamy king toasted walnuts on top or take phylo psastry shells put on pastry sheet, set oven 20 350 then in skillet saute several types chopped mushrooms with a little shallot,and garlic put in shell add pice of cheese on top and bake til cheese melts.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2010)

I like veal and spinach cannaloni in white sauce or maybe rollatini or rovalini.Eggplant parm is good too.

I like an antipasta platter for apps.

Add a simple salad and some sauteed greens.


Happy Birthday!..........BTW


----------



## ShellyCooks (Nov 11, 2010)

What's wrong with this picture?  REMEMBER ..... this is YOUR birthday!  Tell your family that you want to go to your favorite Italian restaurant --- their treat!!  You deserve one day off and your birthday is it!!!!!  Enjoy and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MSC (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's some suggestions for a menu for a complete meal.
You could start with minestrone, a very flexible soup that could be as simple or complex as you like.  And/or panzanella salad, very tasty and easy to make salad.
For the main course, Spaghetti Carbonara or Pasta Putanesca is an excellent choice, or possibly chicken cacciatorre or chicken parmesan.  For dessert, the perenniel favorite is tiramisu.
Hope you let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Livinit2thefullest (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay, we had an antipasta salad, spaghetti carbonara, bread sticks, and italian cream cake.  My husband and I also enjoyed a nice chilled glass of Moscato with dinner.  I made the cake by myself, but my middle two girls helped with dinner, and we had a blast doing it.  Thank you to everyone for your help!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 13, 2010)

A very pleasant repast, belated birthday felicitations.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Nov 30, 2010)

ARGHHH! I read this post only today!!! I can suggest a visit to my blog, it's all about Italian cooking recipes.
For a birthday, I can suggest this menu:
Fantasy of Crostoni, Lasagne, Rabbit in porchetta and if you have kids, you can combine with Polpettine. And, at the end, CAKE!
Strawberry delice or Classical Tiramisù (my version is a bit different from the classical one!)
Happy Birthday , sorry for late!
Greetings from Italy, Simona


----------



## zfranca (Dec 4, 2010)

kadesma said:


> whT DO YOU PLan to do with them? Me id throw them into skinny pasta with some butter and fresh herbs the tomatoe,greli and some parmesan. for an appy id go with belgin endive leaves gorgonzola the fort creamy king toasted walnuts on top or take phylo psastry shells put on pastry sheet, set oven 20 350 then in skillet saute several types chopped mushrooms with a little shallot,and garlic put in shell add pice of cheese on top and bake til cheese melts.
> enjoy
> kadesma


Kadesma, forgive my frankness. English is an acquired language for me, therefore I take words "literally". I have a difficult time to understand your posts, most of the time. Are you also a non-native English speaking person?


----------

